
3 Reasons Why Innovative Cognitive Services Are the New Oil - jsemrau
https://e27.co/innovative-cognitive-services-new-oil-begun-realising-impact-lives-20170410/
======
bigheadpercoli
The combination of AI and data, with amazing user interfaces, will expedite
innovation and be the future driver of tech.

